# Should I go to McDonald's tonight and pig out on french fries at 1 AM?



## Cake (Jan 9, 2008)

you have three hours to decide my fate, people.

pros:
- i don't have work tomorrow.
- i'm hungry.

cons:
- it's in a bad neighborhood. 
- eating mcdonald's as a midnight snack is probably the absolute worst thing you can do for your body.
- i will have to interact with another human being.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

No. Their nuggets taste better.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I like midnight adventures, but mcdonalds sucks. So go somewhere else at 1am instead.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Quarter pounder, French fries, chocolate shake...

You go gurl !!...


----------



## Cake (Jan 9, 2008)

nubly said:


> No. Their nuggets taste better.


i don't trust mcdonald's nuggets.



Persephone The Dread said:


> I like midnight adventures, but mcdonalds sucks. So go somewhere else at 1am instead.


i would go to white castle but i'm pretty sure it's closed.



Daveyboy said:


> Quarter pounder, French fries, chocolate shake...
> 
> You go gurl !!...


i said midnight snack, not three-course heart attack!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yes! McDonald's is amazing


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

If you bout that life.


----------



## Cake (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Cake said:


>


I see you got the small fries.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh no she di'int!

Also, those are small?? Everything really is bigger in the US of A.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

^My post was mostly sarcasm...mostly.


----------



## Cake (Jan 9, 2008)

i was going to correct you and then i realized that was your clever way of calling me fat. how dare you!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I haven't had McDonald's fries in years. Speaking of McDonald's, I went there today to get a mango pineapple smoothie. I talked really loudly to order my smoothie and right after I ordered it, the woman told me that the smoothie machine was broken. :no I was thirsty, too. First world probs. :teeth


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

:lol No, it was a shot at the sizing of fast food portions these days. That said, I'm jealous of your ability to go to McDonalds whenever you want. My towns McDonalds is about a 6 km around trip walk...which I guess would be good if I'm eating McDonalds...but ain't nobody got time to walk 6 km.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

A chocolate fudge sundae with nuts sounds good right now...


----------



## Cake (Jan 9, 2008)

the cheat said:


> :lol No, it was a shot at the sizing of fast food portions these days. That said, I'm jealous of your ability to go to McDonalds whenever you want. My towns McDonalds is about a 6 km around trip walk...which I guess would be good if I'm eating McDonalds...but ain't nobody got time to walk 6 km.


actually, you probably wouldn't be jealous. the mcdonald's that is close to me is in the sketchiest part of my city. it's straight up hood.

there were about 8 hoodlums inside the mcdonald's playing basketball...... that's right. BASKETBALL. thank god for the drive-thru.

it's less than a five-minute drive from my house but just driving through there you have to fear for your life. is putting your life on the line worth it for mcdonald's fries though? absolutely.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

If I had a car, I'd absolutely drive anywhere...I'd probably go even for Wendy's fries! I like to eat my feelings haha...:cry


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I just came back from McD with my hot fudge sundae


----------



## Cake (Jan 9, 2008)

Nada said:


> I just came back from McD with my hot fudge sundae


pics or it does not count.


----------



## Cake (Jan 9, 2008)

the cheat said:


> If I had a car, I'd absolutely drive anywhere...I'd probably go even for Wendy's fries! I like to eat my feelings haha...:cry


i just got done working at a summer camp for six weeks and wendy's was one of the few places close to eat on my super short lunch break. i went there like half of the 30 days i worked there. :| i'm not crazy about their natural-cut fries though.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Cake said:


> pics or it does not count.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Mmm... fries


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Nada said:


>


You can take the lid off now. Most people don't, but I always do when it gets down past the lip of the actual cup. It's easier to then use your finger to wipe the sides of the cup and then lick the ice cream off your finger, when it's "empty"...or am I the only pig who does that?


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

the cheat said:


> You can take the lid off now. Most people don't, but I always do when it gets down past the lip of the actual cup. It's easier to then use your finger to wipe the sides of the cup and then lick the ice cream off your finger, when it's "empty"...or am I the only pig who does that?


I actually had the lid off, I just put it back on for the picture


----------



## Cake (Jan 9, 2008)

that made my day Nada. 

also, i like how you guys are comparing optimal fudge sundae eating strategies.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I work at McDonald's part time at every McDonald's location on the map. I salt the fries.

Tell me how they tasted.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

mcdonalds isn't open 24 hours for me but if i wait til 1 an go to 7-eleven can i be part of this thread? or does that not count??


----------



## Cake (Jan 9, 2008)

jealousisjelly said:


> mcdonalds isn't open 24 hours for me but if i wait til 1 an go to 7-eleven can i be part of this thread? or does that not count??


absolutely. but as stated above, your adventure must be documented with a photo.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Cake said:


> absolutely. but as stated above, your adventure must be documented with a photo.


sho nuff... but it's barely 11 in cali i wanna do this proper an go at 1


----------



## Anonyone (Aug 21, 2013)

I'd take the drive-thru if it's in a bad neighborhood at such a late hour (why would you want to hang out there to eat anyway?) and get a bacon ranch salad. Those things are *amazing*. Not a big fry person myself.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

my 1 am snack.. this is all i got... i wanted to get some nachos but i went on my bike

couldn't get french fries so i got some hot fries










i just thought it was funny that shaq has a soda










and of course a slim jim (RIP macho man)


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Awww... I should have taken pictures of the nuggets I bought at 11pm last night. Sadface. I feel so left out.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

no. McDonald's are evil.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> i just thought it was funny that shaq has a soda












This is ****ing hilarious. I did not know these existed.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I greatly approve this decision you made. Eating fries at 1am is the kind of thing I would do.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

this thread was a good read. thank you.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I got the late night munchies once so I went to Taco Bell at 1 am.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> I got the late night munchies once so I went to Taco Bell at 1 am.


do you have pics?


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

Look at this monstrosity of an Arby's curly fry. Looks like it was fried in nuclear waste.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Ew McDonalds is gross. Don't do it!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Viro said:


> This is ****ing hilarious. I did not know these existed.


i actually laughed out loud when i saw it there


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

If you do, try the seasoned curly fries.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

McDonald's has seasoned curly fries?


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

I would and have totally done this once this year. It was actually worth it. A couple of cheeseburgers and some other stuff just for lulz.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

yes eat what you want, cuz you might die tomorrow


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

This thread makes me hungry.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I would rather go to wendy's or whataburger here, but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> Oh no she di'int!
> 
> Also, those are small?? Everything really is bigger in the US of A.


lol no those the largest. 
these the small


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

ExotikTamale said:


> Look at how greasy my burger is hahaha, soggy as ****, damn you mcdonalds employees!


there's no picture dude!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Haha, I'm definitely posting pics of my midnight fast food adventures here later.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

thread rulez


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

I would love to do this. Too bad no good store is open past midnight in my area(aside from clubs of course) and it sucks. My area sucks.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

my boring lil video when i was coming home


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Cake said:


>


:clap


----------



## Cake (Jan 9, 2008)

i'm getting my wisdom teeth taken out this week so sadly i will not be able to post any late-night fast food adventures seeing as i will barely be able to chew. :/


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

jealousisjelly said:


> my boring lil video when i was coming home


lol u riding on a lawn mower bruh? :teeth
Video looks & sounds shaky af

Hope you ride/walk with a gun on you too, empty and dark out there.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

cloud90 said:


> lol u riding on a lawn mower bruh? :teeth
> Video looks & sounds shaky af
> 
> Hope you ride/walk with a gun on you too, empty and dark out there.


lmao i know i didn't even think about it being shaky i just tied it to my handlebars... 








and i stay strapped!! (jk)


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

That burger is greasy as all f***, holy s***. I could direct a musical film with that thing.

Dem fries tho.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

In-n-out and breaking bad.










The camera on my phone sucks, I know -_-


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

did you really have to ask?? I hope to god you did this, aka hell yeah!


----------



## Cake (Jan 9, 2008)

just got my wisdom teeth out and i can't chew. i need to take my painkillers with food though. wendy's vanilla frosties count as food, right?


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

That stuff will kill you.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Cake said:


> just got my wisdom teeth out and i can't chew. i need to take my painkillers with food though. wendy's vanilla frosties count as food, right?


i will double my late night junk food intake just for u!!



Cheesecake said:


> That stuff will kill you.


die happy



RelinquishedHell said:


> In-n-out and breaking bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


**** yeah breaking bad!


----------

